# DEBATE DACOTE ON IF IT'S OKAY TO HIT A WOMAN WIELDING A WEAPON WHO HAS DEMONSTRATED INTENT TO HARM



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

1. She's pretty
2. That's a grown man punching a woman in the face, whichever way you slice it
3. She's pretty.

Also we are not in beauty parlour let the whiteknighting commence.

Why are you fags celebrating violence against women? That's the kind of thing sjw's would do. I thought we were supposed to be taking the moral high ground and shit, rather than being exactly what they say we are.

Leave Emily alone!


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Why are you fags celebrating violence against women?



bc they won't have sex with me 
the fucking sluts


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> 1. She's pretty
> 2. That's a grown man punching a woman in the face, whichever way you slice it
> 3. She's pretty.
> 
> ...



Don't start any, won't be any.  She did not follow Loretta Lynn's very clear instructions for how to avoid going to Fist City.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Why are you fags celebrating violence against women?



It was funny.


----------



## MysteriousStranger (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> 1. She's pretty
> 2. That's a grown man punching a woman in the face, whichever way you slice it
> 3. She's pretty.
> 
> ...



Wait, your moral high ground is "it's okay to punch ugly girls"?


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 18, 2017)

MysteriousStranger said:


> Wait, your moral high ground is "it's okay to punch ugly girls"?



it is. hitting pretty ones just tanks their resale value


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> SJWs celebrate assault. This is self defense. I'd be happy if all aggressors got mowed down with AKs TBH.


Reaching. I watched the video and dude was at no point in any danger from this chick.


----------



## Very Honest Content (Apr 18, 2017)

Particle Bored said:


> I can understand how someone might have this view at a cursory glance, but it loses validity when basic context is considered. These Antifa fucks have been popping off all over, but just to focus on Berkeley . . . its blown-out, grizzle-bearded, trust-funded commie ass.



Do you support free speech or not?  Dumb-ass that got brained with the lock was then immediately evacuated to the rear while tended to by a Guy Fawkes mask adorned red cross backpack sporting person (try hard much, anon?) along with a camera holder who were both masked and working as a three person unit between victim and seconds.  Wouldn't be surprised he was sent out there to act the complete attention whore and got more than he bargained for in the process.  Seems like a common origin story here in Emily's thread now that I think about it . . .

In that running brawl video there's a dude in a black t-shirt carrying a US flag that is unleashing a grand number of on the run leaping Bruce Lee thrust kicks and landing at least two in the shaking lens' view.  I think he takes out a cameraman in one though and he's hitting targets with their back to him so he's cheap shoting bystanders, but still, it's pretty good form and the best kung fu shit I can see going on so far.

Also relevant to the -snip- out:



Spoiler: MAGA? You got it now.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Reaching. I watched the video and dude was at no point in any danger from this chick.



Monday morning quarterbacking.

It doesn't matter if she wasn't a threat at the exact moment of the confrontation. She was aggressively threatening(and probably accosting) people with a glass bottle just moments before. She had plenty of opportunities to run away, but she chose to stay, and brandish a wine bottle. She was absolutely a threat, and that makes her fair game even if she happened to be stupidly standing there like a lamb waiting for slaughter in the moments before she got her bell rung.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

Malodorous Merkin said:


> Monday morning quarterbacking.
> 
> It doesn't matter if she wasn't a threat at the exact moment of the confrontation. She was aggressively threatening(and probably accosting) people with a glass bottle just moments before. She had plenty of opportunities to run away, but she chose to stay, and brandish a wine bottle. She was absolutely a threat, and that makes her fair game even if she happened to be standing there like a lamb waiting for slaughter in the moments before she got her bell rung.


"It's coming right for us"


----------



## George Costanza (Apr 18, 2017)

Can't wait for our great leader Trump to nuke the world and get rid of this shit forever.


----------



## Particle Bored (Apr 18, 2017)

Very Honest Content said:


> Do you support free speech or not?  Dumb-ass that got brained with the lock was then immediately evacuated to the rear while tended to by a Guy Fawkes mask adorned red cross backpack sporting person (try hard much, anon?) along with a camera holder who were both masked and working as a three person unit between victim and seconds.  Wouldn't be surprised he was sent out there to act the complete attention whore and got more than he bargained for in the process.  Seems like a common origin story here in Emily's thread now that I think about it . . .



"immediately evacuated to the rear while tended to by a Guy Fawkes mask adorned red cross backpack sporting person (try hard much, anon?) along with a camera holder who were both masked and working as a three person unit between victim and seconds."

This is a crock of shit. The video was shot by Shuttershot45. He was not masked, and was wearing a bright yellow safety vest. This is Shuttershot on Saturday:






The victim was attended by a medic (he was not "evacuated," he got himself up and moved to the rear where the medic grabbed him), and by a half-dozen other unmasked attendees, because they went to the event expecting violent response, and prepared accordingly. I think masks on the Rally side are a blessing and a curse: they provide for poor optics, but at the same time it should not be put past Antifa (who have their own cameramen) to try to ID people and attack them outside of the event.

Yeah, sitting quietly on the ground and keeping Antifa bitches from swatting/snatching cameras is being an "attention whore."



Very Honest Content said:


> In that running brawl video there's a dude in a black t-shirt carrying a US flag that is unleashing a grand number of on the run leaping Bruce Lee thrust kicks and landing at least two in the shaking lens' view.  I think he takes out a cameraman in one though and he's hitting targets with their back to him so he's cheap shoting bystanders, but still, it's pretty good form and the best kung fu shit I can see going on so far.


I didn't see anyone "cheapshotting bystanders." I'm not sure which "black T/US flag" person you're refering to, but if you disagree, screenshot/timestamp it.
Here's a kick on a guy wielding pepper spray:


 



Kick on a hooded Antifa:


 



In fact, there were also a number of points where Antifa people got isolated from their group, and were not attacked.







"Cheapshotting bystanders?"


 






Very Honest Content said:


> Also relevant to the -snip- out:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: MAGA? You got it now.


Sure, and I don't agree with that either. And I'm not sure, but that guy was probably rightfully arrested (seems like most of those pre-election rally assaults had the perp being arrested). Antifa on the other hand operate with near-impunity.



dacote said:


> Reaching. I watched the video and dude was at no point in any danger from this chick.





Malodorous Merkin said:


> Monday morning quarterbacking.
> 
> It doesn't matter if she wasn't a threat at the exact moment of the confrontation. She was aggressively threatening(and probably accosting) people with a glass bottle just moments before. She had plenty of opportunities to run away, but she chose to stay, and brandish a wine bottle. She was absolutely a threat, and that makes her fair game even if she happened to be standing there like a lamb waiting for slaughter in the moments before she got her bell rung.


As I mentioned, this punch was preceded by a half-hour or so standoff in that intersection. Antifa was dumping trash bins to retrieve bottles and other trash to throw into the crowd, as well as throwing fireworks. These were all coming from the general direction of the area she was in. While we can't say for certain that she threw any of them, we also can't say for certain that she didn't, and we do have pics of her holding a wine bottle, and we do have video of her condoning the throwing of M80s, so there's really no basis to say that he was "at no point in any danger from this chick." And you can't come to an event as part of a group whose entire tactic is based on hiding violent perps in an indistinguishable mob, and then cry about "but how do you know I did anything violent?"


----------



## 4Macie (Apr 18, 2017)

I like how this girl has gone into interviews and has acted like she hasn't done anything wrong. One account has her saying she was with her boyfriend and some friends, they got seperated, and then not one but SEVERAL people attacked her. The first guy we see fled, but three more came by while she was trying to get up to assault her. They even tried to curb stomp her! But then she finally found her boyfriend and he too was covered in blood. 

But throughout all this, she denies having been violent to others. Interviewers haven't called her out yet so she's always the victim.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

Particle Bored said:


> As I mentioned, this punch was preceded by a half-hour or so standoff in that intersection. Antifa was dumping trash bins to retrieve bottles and other trash to throw into the crowd, as well as throwing fireworks. These were all coming from the general direction of the area she was in. While we can't say for certain that she threw any of them, we also can't say for certain that she didn't, and we do have pics of her holding a wine bottle, and we do have video of her condoning the throwing of M80s, so there's really no basis to say that he was "at no point in any danger from this chick."


Yeah there is. Watching the video and seeing dude aim a punch at her when she wasn't in the process of harming him physically. It isn't ambiguous and her throwing bottles beforehand does nothing to change that. If a girl half your size gets up in your face and starts swinging, you restrain her. But she wasn't up in his face swinging....


----------



## captn_kettle (Apr 18, 2017)

4Macie said:


> I like how this girl has gone into interviews and has acted like she hasn't done anything wrong. One account has her saying she was with her boyfriend and some friends, they got seperated, and then not one but SEVERAL people attacked her. The first guy we see fled, but three more came by while she was trying to get up to assault her. They even tried to curb stomp her! But then she finally found her boyfriend and he too was covered in blood.
> 
> But throughout all this, she denies having been violent to others. Interviewers haven't called her out yet so she's always the victim.



Dox the "boyfriend" for allowing her to have a hairy arsehole that reminds me of a short cut on a black man.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> If a girl half your size gets up in your face and starts swinging, you restrain her.



Spoken like a true internet martial arts expert.

Are you one of those guys who wants cops to shoot violent and armed criminals in the leg because "trained professionals should be able to immobilize without killing"?


----------



## kcbbq (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Yeah there is. Watching the video and seeing dude aim a punch at her when she wasn't in the process of harming him physically. It isn't ambiguous and her throwing bottles beforehand does nothing to change that. If a girl half your size gets up in your face and starts swinging, you restrain her. But she wasn't up in his face swinging....


White knight harder, dude.


----------



## Particle Bored (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Yeah there is. Watching the video and seeing dude aim a punch at her when she wasn't in the process of harming him physically. It isn't ambiguous and her throwing bottles beforehand does nothing to change that. If a girl half your size gets up in your face and starts swinging, you restrain her. But she wasn't up in his face swinging....



"If a girl half your size gets up in your face and starts swinging, you restrain her." Ahahaha... and then what?

So you're in favor of just allowing people to pelt you with bottles and explosives, and so long as they don't swing at you when you're in front of them, it's all gravy. Also keep in mind that "assault" is not the execution of violence (that's battery), but the threat of violence. It's not like we don't have pics of her wielding a wine bottle. But go ahead and keep white-knighting the chick who, when asked if she condemned the throwing of explosives into crowds, said "well, the revolution isn't fuckin' easy."


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

kcbbq said:


> White knight harder, dude.


Careful what you wish for I can tl;dr for days if I'm motivated


Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Spoken like a true internet martial arts expert.
> 
> Are you one of those guys who wants cops to shoot violent and armed criminals in the leg because "trained professionals should be able to immobilize without killing"?


It's... really not hard to do. The restraining someone half your size thing.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Yeah there is. Watching the video and seeing dude aim a punch at her when she wasn't in the process of harming him physically. It isn't ambiguous and her throwing bottles beforehand does nothing to change that. If a girl half your size gets up in your face and starts swinging, you restrain her. But she wasn't up in his face swinging....


Did we watch the same video? I'm not entirely sure, you know...


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> It's... really not hard to do. The restraining someone half your size thing.



Like I said, everything is easy when you're an internet black belt in BJJ and have 35 years of street fighting experience under your belt.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

Particle Bored said:


> "If a girl half your size gets up in your face and starts swinging, you restrain her." Ahahaha... and then what?
> 
> So you're in favor of just allowing people to pelt you with bottles and explosives, and so long as they don't swing at you when you're in front of them, it's all gravy. Also keep in mind that "assault" is not the execution of violence (that's battery), but the threat of violence. It's not like we don't have pics of her wielding a wine bottle. But go ahead and keep white-knighting the chick who, when asked if she condemned the throwing of explosives into crowds, said "well, the revolution isn't fuckin' easy."


At least I'm not white knighting a schizo woman beater like this circle jerk you have going on here.

And no I am not particularly into getting shit thrown at me by antifa's but then again I don't go on protest marches deliberately trying to bait them into doing that to me. This guy does, he knew he was gonna get shit thrown at him when he turned up. Heck it's probably why he turned up.


----------



## captn_kettle (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> At least I'm not white knighting a schizo woman beater like this circle jerk you have going on here.
> 
> And no I am not particularly into getting shit thrown at me by antifa's but then again I don't go on protest marches deliberately trying to bait them into doing that to me. This guy does, he knew he was gonna get shit thrown at him when he turned up. Heck it's probably why he turned up.



Not sure if you're on the same page but I don't really see anyone white lighting for anyone. It's just 2 different sets of autistics having an irl slapfight.

We're just pointing out how she is using her "woe is me I am womyn" to gain sympathy points.

As I said before, play stupid games win stupid prizes. They both knew what they were getting into, but only one side is complaining about it.


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> It's... really not hard to do. The restraining someone half your size thing.


You seem like the kind of retard who argues homeowners should be charged with murder for shooting home invaders.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

captn_kettle said:


> Not sure if you're on the same page but I don't really see anyone white lighting for anyone. It's just 2 different sets of autistics having an irl slapfight.
> 
> We're just pointing out how she is using her "woe is me I am womyn" to gain sympathy points.
> 
> As I said before, play stupid games win stupid prizes. They both knew what they were getting into, but only one side is complaining about it.


The only place I've heard of this is KF and all I see are walls of text talking complaining about her hairstyle, her body hair, her political inclinations, her recollection of events, pretty much everything it's possible to find on her, with only a passing mention of the nutcase who threw the punch and has his own site full of nonsense ideology and a history of criminal violence.


----------



## Particle Bored (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> At least I'm not white knighting a schizo woman beater like this circle jerk you have going on here.
> 
> And no I am not particularly into getting shit thrown at me by antifa's but then again I don't go on protest marches deliberately trying to bait them into doing that to me. This guy does, he knew he was gonna get shit thrown at him when he turned up. Heck it's probably why he turned up.



"I don't go on protest marches deliberately trying to bait them into doing that to me." 

And here's where you fundamentally fail. Like I said, this rally was an act of defiance to violent suppression of free speech, a response to a series of events where people just wanted to hear a speaker/support their candidate and be left alone to do so, and were instead violently attacked. While it may have been "fuck Antifa" in spirit, it's not like it was a "Destroy Antifa" rally. Exercising your rights with forethought to protection against violent suppression is not "baiting." Answer my previous question: If the police won't protect 1st Amendment rights, what do you suggest? "Oh well... it was nice while it lasted... guess we should just shut up and let the masked mob have their way." (note: this is why the US is _not_ a democracy. Democracy is mob rule. We are a constitutional republic, and the purpose of the government is to _protect_ the rights of everyone, especially the minority)


----------



## pozilei (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> It's... really not hard to do. The restraining someone half your size thing.


Under normal circumstances I would totally agree. If someone has an argument with someone significantly smaller/weaker the stronger person shouldn't be the one resorting to violence to resolve that conflict. But in this specific set of circumstance, with pandemonium all around, people throwing bottles and rocks and firecrackers, people yelling and shoving and beating each other, people running around with their faces covered...I can't really fault the dude (irregardless of how much of a douche/cow ol' blueshirt might be)

And it's just hard to feel sorry for Emily because she went there looking for a fight, she found a fight, and she lost it.


----------



## Cato (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> It's... really not hard to do. The restraining someone half your size thing.



It's a common practice in police academy classes for instructors to pick the smallest recruit and ask them to actively resist (not even assaultive/aggressive but just resisting) with full force, and pick two big recruits to play the role of the officers and attempt to restrain and cuff them without using excessive force. The reason is that basically every single time it immediately disproves the very thing you are asserting.


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> And no I am not particularly into getting shit thrown at me by antifa's but then again I don't go on protest marches deliberately trying to bait them into doing that to me. This guy does, he knew he was gonna get shit thrown at him when he turned up. Heck it's probably why he turned up.



So, it's totally ok to beat up the Nazi dude with a bottle or throwing explosives at him cause he was intentionally going to a protest that would turn violent... but the same reasoning does not apply to the woman throwing bottles herself?
Why, that's not hypocritical at all 



dacote said:


> The only place I've heard of this is KF and all I see are walls of text talking complaining about her hairstyle, her body hair, her political inclinations, her recollection of events, pretty much everything it's possible to find on her, with only a passing mention of the nutcase who threw the punch and has his own site full of nonsense ideology and a history of criminal violence.


Cause we are in the thread dedicated to the chick.
If you think the guy is worthy of his own thread, look if there is one and if there isn't make one.
Though I assume that guy is less funny than Moldilocks.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Careful what you wish for I can tl;dr for days if I'm motivated
> 
> It's... really not hard to do. The restraining someone half your size thing.



Yeah, because restraining a tiny girl during a riot is such a good idea and doesn't paint you as a target. I'm sure Antifa would reasonably assume he was trying to keep the situation from escalating further, since they're known for keeping a calm and level head and were obviously just there for a polite civil discourse. 

In all seriousness, the dude realistically wasn't in that much danger. She'd be more of a risk if she stayed further back and kept chucking glass bottles at him. But that doesn't change the fact that it was self defense. She was there to fight. If someone attacks you, you can fight back, even if the person has a small chance of actually doing any harm. That's on them for being dumb enough to go picking a fight.

If he had restrained her, I don't think things would be any different. The video would still probably go viral because the media could go with their chosen narrative of "innocent tiny white girl does nothing harm and big mean Trump supporter beats the shit out of her." They might even try and spin it further depending on how he restrained her. 

It being self defense doesn't make the dude any less of a fuck up himself, and nobody here is white knighting. In fact, we all seem to agree that this was an autistic slapfight on both sides, which is part of what makes it funny. It's just bullshit the way people are trying to spin it and make it so black and white, when in reality it's just a retarded shade of gray.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Yeah there is. Watching the video and seeing dude aim a punch at her when she wasn't in the process of harming him physically. It isn't ambiguous and her throwing bottles beforehand does nothing to change that. If a girl half your size gets up in your face and starts swinging, you restrain her. But she wasn't up in his face swinging....



I have no love for the Right-Hook Reinhard but overall he and the Trumpstapo crew have more of a moral high ground.  They were just there for a protest and a rally.  Emily and the nu-Red Guard showed up with the express desire to chase these people out through violence.  They deliberately started a fight and Emily got clocked because she waded into the melee thinking she could score a few cheap shots.


----------



## Cato (Apr 18, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I have no love for the Right-Hook Reinhard but overall he and the Trumpstapo crew have more of a moral high ground.  They were just there for a protest and a rally.  Emily and the nu-Red Guard showed up with the express desire to chase these people out through violence.  They deliberately started a fight and Emily got clocked because she was excited into the melee.



I don't really agree with this, but I think what's more significant here is the media narrative and the typical professional victimhood of the left arising from all of this.

I'll grant I didn't read this entire thread, but I didn't see anyone defending the white nationalist. It's just that everyone seems to agree he's a piece of shit so it doesn't even need to be explicitly stated, while the narrative that the hippie chick is an innocent victim is actually being pushed hard and it's complete bullshit so people are focusing on that to counter.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

Particle Bored said:


> "I don't go on protest marches deliberately trying to bait them into doing that to me."
> 
> And here's where you fundamentally fail. Like I said, this rally was an act of defiance to violent suppression of free speech, a response to a series of events where people just wanted to hear a speaker/support their candidate and be left alone to do so, and were instead violently attacked. While it may have been "fuck Antifa" in spirit, it's not like it was a "Destroy Antifa" rally. Exercising your rights with forethought to protection against violent suppression is not "baiting." Answer my previous question: If the police won't protect 1st Amendment rights, what do you suggest? "Oh well... it was nice while it lasted... guess we should just shut up and let the masked mob have their way." (note: this is why the US is _not_ a democracy. Democracy is mob rule. We are a constitutional republic, and the purpose of the government is to _protect_ the rights of everyone, especially the minority)


This is opinion, based on your own political leanings. To the antifa their rally was an act of defiance to violent suppression of special snowflake identities or whatever, I don't really follow it that closely. The point is that painting them as violent thugs hell bent on destruction and driven by hatred is, you know, exactly how the other side paints the alt-righters. Like it or not they show up with the best intentions because they believe in their own politics. What do you want the lefties to do "Oh well.. it was nice while it lasted.. guess we should just shut up and let the perceived nazis have their way"


----------



## Rupin (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> At least I'm not white knighting a schizo woman beater like this circle jerk you have going on here.
> 
> And no I am not particularly into getting shit thrown at me by antifa's but then again I don't go on protest marches deliberately trying to bait them into doing that to me. This guy does, he knew he was gonna get shit thrown at him when he turned up. Heck it's probably why he turned up.





dacote said:


> The only place I've heard of this is KF and all I see are walls of text talking complaining about her hairstyle, her body hair, her political inclinations, her recollection of events, pretty much everything it's possible to find on her, with only a passing mention of the nutcase who threw the punch and has his own site full of nonsense ideology and a history of criminal violence.




Sooo... You are white knighting the schizo hirsuite antifa woman instead.


----------



## captn_kettle (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> The only place I've heard of this is KF and all I see are walls of text talking complaining about her hairstyle, her body hair, her political inclinations, her recollection of events, pretty much everything it's possible to find on her, with only a passing mention of the nutcase who threw the punch and has his own site full of nonsense ideology and a history of criminal violence.



Because the nutcase isn't seeking pity bux, giving pity interviews, "literally shaking rn guys" and doesn't have a trove of hairy porn on the internet. He's just your run of the mill white supremacist with nothing funny to dig up. Besides, all that's lolcow worthy has been dug up by Chan's.

Antifas usually have a very odd past with a lot of questionable content online. They're also most likely to chimp out since they care about their image in the world.

It's why I said a few pages back that antifas are notoriously easy to dox. Everything they do has to be broadcast to the world because they worry about their self-image, they want to be seen as superheroes in a political divide. It's why it's never made sense to me that they try and cover up, because you know they're going to go straight home and broadcast to the world "look how good I am guys, I'm helping".


----------



## Sad Clown Shoe (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Yeah there is. Watching the video and seeing dude aim a punch at her when she wasn't in the process of harming him physically. It isn't ambiguous and her throwing bottles beforehand does nothing to change that. If a girl half your size gets up in your face and starts swinging, you restrain her. But she wasn't up in his face swinging....



It's worth noting that some of the stuff of her with a wine bottle involves her having at least one other altercation with the same guy, likely very shortly before she got decked given that it appears to be in the same place(that brown car is in both the photo of her with a bottle and the video).







She went in holding a bottle in a way you would expect if they wished to use it as a weapon, gets shoved over, loses her bottle and hat, and then tries to get back into things, which is when she gets decked.

Also "restrain her" is one of those best case scenario things that you can do if it's a 1 on 1 situation, but that you don't want to get involved with in a giant street brawl because while you're trying to responsibly hold down someone until the police arrive there are plenty of people who would happily hit you over the head with a bottle of their own, a rock, or any other weapon they decided to turn up with. One guy who was behaving totally peacefully had had an antifa come to the front of a crowd hit him in the head with what was reportly a bike-lock, completely unprovoked, before running away.



dacote said:


> And no I am not particularly into getting shit thrown at me by antifa's but then again I don't go on protest marches deliberately trying to bait them into doing that to me. This guy does, he knew he was gonna get shit thrown at him when he turned up. Heck it's probably why he turned up.



Take off the Bizarro-Goggles, you've got things backwards here; when antifa turn up to rallies bragging about wanting to meet their scalping quota, and bring bottles, fireworks, and other shit to bludgeon people with, you cannot reasonably say - by which I mean you cannot say and then not look like an idiot - that the people who turned up to the rally unarmed and not trying to conceal their identities who then defend themselves are the agitators and instigators and are the _real_ guilty party.


----------



## Cato (Apr 18, 2017)

TrunksFromDragonballGT said:


> He went on to say that Antifa should take classes on learning how to fight and about how they recruit more minorities to their cause since they have less to lose. ( His words, not mine)



Gotta love the soft bigotry of low expectations of the left.


----------



## Jaimas (Apr 18, 2017)

Meanwhile, she's claiming to be an innocent victim despite considerable video evidence:






Apparently her father was in the Weapon X program.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

Gosh too many of you to quote. To summarise:

1. Not cool to punch fascists either. This is more about grown man vs little girl than politics though.

2. When I google her I don't see a lot of victim narrative pushing, I see a lot of celebration over her getting punched. 

3. Restrain was poor wording I guess I don't mean like 'hold her down' but if you're in decent shape and have had combat training (he was a military vet), you're only going to get yourself hit by a flailing feminist if you let it happen, and even then it probably isn't going to hurt.


----------



## MrTroll (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> To the antifa their rally was an act of defiance to violent suppression of special snowflake identities or whatever, I don't really follow it that closely.



Nice try commie, we can smell a pinko rat from a mile away here.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

MrTroll said:


> Nice try commie, we can smell a pinko rat from a mile away here.


Why is that is it because KF is a bastion of alt-right circle jerking? Serious question.


----------



## MrTroll (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Why is that is it because KF is a bastion of alt-right circle jerking? Serious question.



That's part of it, but also because lefties have bad hygiene and their malodorous scent betrays them from a distance.


----------



## GS 281 (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Why is that is it because KF is a bastion of alt-right circle jerking? Serious question.


calm down


----------



## captn_kettle (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Gosh too many of you to quote. To summarise:
> 
> 1. Not cool to punch fascists either. This is more about grown man vs little girl than politics though.
> 
> ...



Searching for her actual name will give you results from the Chan's, searching "Berkeley protest" gives you normie news stories explaining how a white supremacist punched a woman.

We don't pick politics here, just whoever we can get a few laughs out of. Just look at mikemikev or Oliver Smith, both (I'm sure) are part of white supremacist websites with a lot of lolcow material because they don't shut up.


----------



## KingOfPoland (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Gosh too many of you to quote. To summarise:
> 
> 1. Not cool to punch fascists either. This is more about grown man vs little girl than politics though.
> 
> ...



Had she been an innocent bystander I would be quite sympathetic to her situation, as I'm aware it must have been quite the terrifying experience for her. But... As things stand? She went there to throw bottles and punch nazis, and well... She threw bottles, and punched a nazi. That Nazi punched her back, twice. She went there looking for trouble, it found her. All in all? I couldn't care less, and honestly? She was throwing bottles, the dude punches her and gets her to drop the bottle; she BRACES FOR COMBAT! Let's be clear. She did not leave, she did not de-escalate, she sent her attacker a clear signal that it was fight time. The dude punches her again, at which point a bottle drops out of her backpack and shatters on the floor. So... Honestly? She deserved whatever she got. To paraphrase Chomsky, when we enter the arena of violence only the most brutal of us can prevail. She learned the hard way that acting tough and being tough are not one and the same, huh?


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Why is that is it because KF is a bastion of alt-right circle jerking? Serious question.




I'd say a good third of the posters we have in any political thread are just Eisenhower Republicans, a few alt-righters and the rest seem to be pretty moderate to slightly liberal then a few actual modern dems, because every site needs some trannies


----------



## Null (Apr 18, 2017)

Threadbanning @dacote for not understanding the purpose of this website and whiteknighting an (alleged) criminal who kicked up shit, used a broken bottle as a weapon, and posted prior intent to do harm by claiming she wanted to bring back "100 nazi scalps".

Pretty sure he voted Clinton too which is just ayylmao.


----------



## KingOfPoland (Apr 18, 2017)

Null said:


> Threadbanning @dacote for not understanding the purpose of this website and whiteknighting an (alleged) criminal who kicked up shit, used a broken bottle as a weapon, and posted prior intent to do harm by claiming she wanted to bring back "100 nazi scalps".
> 
> Pretty sure he voted Clinton too which is just ayylmao.



Talk slick, you get your neck slit quick. Cause real street niggas ain't having that shit.


----------



## bearycool (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Why is that is it because KF is a bastion of alt-right circle jerking? Serious question.



Lol girl, I'm more left than the hand your masturbate with.

It's just fun to make fun of retards and those who are just hostile for attention and money.


----------



## TheAmazingAxolotl (Apr 18, 2017)

Yes, it's perfectly fine to hit a woman, unless the weapon was raised at OP in which case just let her take care of business.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 18, 2017)

lol as if you need a reason


----------



## Skeletor (Apr 18, 2017)

This thread should be punched in the face.


----------



## Sperglord Dante (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> 3. Restrain was poor wording I guess I don't mean like 'hold her down' but if you're in decent shape and have had combat training (he was a military vet), you're only going to get yourself hit by a flailing feminist if you let it happen, and even then it probably isn't going to hurt.


As others have pointed out before, being a gorilla warfare specialist means dick in this scenario. You're in the middle of a brawl, if you stay still pinning down a woman somebody is going to smash a bottle in your head.


----------



## Particle Bored (Apr 18, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Like I said, everything is easy when you're an internet black belt in BJJ and have 35 years of street fighting experience under your belt.



Is Dacote really Tyler Malka?



dacote said:


> I don't really follow it that closely.



Then stop talking out your ass. I gave a brief summary. If you think it's innaccurate, prove as much. Major difference here is while Antifa may _think _there's an assault on their snowflake rights (whatever those may be, they never seem to be able to really articulate them beyond "Fuck Trump!"), there is an _actual real history _of them _literally assaulting and battering_ people they disagree with.



Sad Clown Shoe said:


> Also "restrain her" is one of those best case scenario things that you can do if it's a 1 on 1 situation, but that you don't want to get involved with in a giant street brawl because while you're trying to responsibly hold down someone until the police arrive



And the kicker is that the police ain't coming anyway. I'd love to see people bringing zip-cuffs and executing citizen's arrests, though that would probably be a risky situation with zips getting over-tightened.



dacote said:


> 1. Not cool to punch fascists either. This is more about grown man vs little girl than politics though.


20-year-old woman that condones throwing fireworks into crowds and flashes vag on the side = "little girl." No white-knighting here.



> 2. When I google her I don't see a lot of victim narrative pushing, I see a lot of celebration over her getting punched.


Is that what you're seeing from more public-facing mainstream media outlets, or what you're seeing on forums and alternative media?



> 3. Restrain was poor wording I guess I don't mean like 'hold her down' but if you're in decent shape and have had combat training (he was a military vet), you're only going to get yourself hit by a flailing feminist if you let it happen, and even then it probably isn't going to hurt.


Probably should have let her swing with the bottle too. Little girl couldn't possibly swing it _that _hard.


> Why is that is it because KF is a bastion of alt-right circle jerking? Serious question.


Just like the rally was just a bastion of alt-right circle jerking, I guess.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 18, 2017)

There's no "but he's a Nazi and has a mean website" exception to self defense.


----------



## Null (Apr 18, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> There's no "but he's a Nazi and has a mean website" exception to self defense.


I was wondering what I had to do with this. It took me a second.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2017)

Null said:


> I was wondering what I had to do with this. It took me a second.


I think you should get yourself a personal guard for whenever you're out and about.

I have medical training so I'll volunteer of you give me a sickass uniform.


----------



## PostRegretStressDisorder (Apr 18, 2017)

OI OI OI NAZI YOUTH NAZI YOUTH OI OI OI 1488 TIL THE DAY I DIE


----------



## bearycool (Apr 18, 2017)

She was asking for it to be honest


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 18, 2017)

bearycool said:


> She was asking for it to be honest


wtf raep culture


----------



## MarineN*423543 (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> 1. She's pretty
> 2. That's a grown man punching a woman in the face, whichever way you slice it
> 3. She's pretty.
> 
> ...


you did read the terms before creating your account right....right?


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Apr 18, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I think you should get yourself a personal guard for whenever you're out and about.
> 
> I have medical training so I'll volunteer of you give me a sickass uniform.


I recommend Hugo Boss. I mean, when you need fine threads for your personal army, accept no substitutes.


----------



## RG 448 (Apr 18, 2017)

MarineN*423543 said:


> you did read the terms before creating your account right....right?


Many of us did get distracted by the erotic video that plays during registration.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2017)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> I recommend Hugo Boss. I mean, when you need fine threads for your personal army, accept no substitutes.


I call "the Sentry".  Always liked that stormtrooper look tbh.


----------



## Cubanodun (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> 1. She's pretty
> 2. That's a grown man punching a woman in the face, whichever way you slice it
> 3. She's pretty.
> 
> ...



i want to call our local expert @Marjan Šiklić about this


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 18, 2017)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> wtf raep culture




I'd say more like reap culture because that bitch just reaped what she fuckin sowed up in this mother fucker


----------



## Cuck Norris (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Rupin (Apr 18, 2017)

Lolcow status confirmed


----------



## Very Honest Content (Apr 18, 2017)

A circle jerk wouldn't even bother with the debate thread offshoot in the first place.

It's a giant collection of losers with too much time on their hands.  Jerry Brown should probably deploy the guard in Berkley next time the police feel like keeping their tails tucked while on the taxpayer funded clock.


----------



## MG 620 (Apr 18, 2017)

I would never hit a troon. 

They carry diseases.


----------



## Calooby (Apr 18, 2017)

A fine specimen from the ever-so progressive modern Doom community you are.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2017)

Very Honest Content said:


> A circle jerk wouldn't even bother with the debate thread offshoot in the first place.
> 
> It's a giant collection of losers with too much time on their hands.  Jerry Brown should probably deploy the guard in Berkley next time the police feel like keeping their tails tucked while on the taxpayer funded clock.


Brown and his cronies at UC Berkeley are totally on the side of the antifas.  The cops didn't stand down out of pure laziness.


----------



## bearycool (Apr 18, 2017)

She gave literal, intense head to that fist


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 18, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I call "the Sentry".  Always liked that stormtrooper look tbh.



Dibs on Security Service Chief. I love that classy double-breasted long coat.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Why is that is it because KF is a bastion of alt-right circle jerking? Serious question.


Yes


----------



## AnimuGinger (Apr 18, 2017)

It's always okay to hit a woman, regardless of her holding a weapon, because you can't assume they're a woman and women are equal anyways because feminism.


----------



## Kibitokai (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> She's pretty


No she ain't

Also it's fun to punch women so


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm II. (Apr 18, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I call "the Sentry".  Always liked that stormtrooper look tbh.


choose wisely dear friend if you go for "The Sentry" you dont get the hat with the deathhead


----------



## Staffy (Apr 18, 2017)

OP's whiteknighting because of the tits


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2017)

Kaiser Wilhelm II. said:


> choose wisely dear friend if you go for "The Sentry" you dont get the hat with the deathhead


Yeah but "The Sentry" has the helmet, which will be useful if dacote starts throwing bottles at me to defend his lady.


----------



## Hyperion (Apr 18, 2017)

All of this because the She-Wolf of the SS wasn't able to beat a game show host from Queens in the Presidential election


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 18, 2017)

Jackass RN said:


> It's always okay to hit a woman, regardless of her holding a weapon, because you can't assume they're a woman and women are equal anyways because feminism.



Also she might be a Nazi.


----------



## AnimuGinger (Apr 18, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> Also she might be a Nazi.


If she's white, there's a 110% chance of being a Nazi and a racist. And probably transphobic. Shoot at her until she dies.


----------



## m0rnutz (Apr 18, 2017)

"debate if its okay to hit a woman weilding a weapon who has demonstrated intent to harm"
>is it okay to hit a woman wielding a weapon
>woman demonstrated intent to harm
>is it okay to hit
>intent to harm
>hit

Does that answer the question


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

Very Honest Content said:


> A circle jerk wouldn't even bother with the debate thread offshoot in the first place.


You might have a point but the target on my back carries far more weight now than the (im)morality of punching skinny chicks in the face. The rest of this thread now is just gonna be a bloodletting and possibly an example of the futility of going against the grain here.

Like to recap the gist of my argument here is that dude didn't have to throw that punch, he could have ducked, sidestepped, kept his distance from a woman who didn't stand a chance against him, and he's at least as much of a fuckup as she is, yet she's the one being villified and that shit is backwards yo.

I will admit, I can see the humour value in her getting hit, I'd quantify it at around 150% of a youtube fail clip, but it's not really on the level with your regular featured lolcow threads, and the obvious explanation is political slant.

Granted it's probably just because people post on whatever's featured and whiteknighting lolcows is simply not done, but you must admit it gets pretty alt-righty in here at times.


----------



## NIA-DOA 2.0 (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> 1. She's pretty
> 2. That's a grown man punching a woman in the face, whichever way you slice it
> 3. She's pretty.
> 
> ...



Goddammit. You're exceptional...She was hoping to commit violence; she put herself in a volatile situation; she had a weapon (glass bottle) in the middle of the fight. Why can't you see that those factors could make people react in a violent, defensive manner.

If I was a conspiracy nut, I'd assume you were the ANTIFA slag herself.


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 18, 2017)

Particle Bored said:


> "If a girl half your size gets up in your face and starts swinging, you restrain her." Ahahaha... and then what?



She'll scream RAAAAAAPE!!!!!! and all of the white knights will jump in and dogpile on the guy who was only trying to protect himself.


----------



## Kibitokai (Apr 18, 2017)

Null said:


> Threadbanning @dacote for not understanding the purpose of this website and whiteknighting an (alleged) criminal who kicked up shit, used a broken bottle as a weapon, and posted prior intent to do harm by claiming she wanted to bring back "100 nazi scalps".
> 
> Pretty sure he voted Clinton too which is just ayylmao.


THANK GOD. Get rid of em!


----------



## The Dude (Apr 18, 2017)

Equal rights? Equal fights. Bitch had it coming. She had antagonized and attacked the guy who decked her several times during the day from what I heard. She was seen throwing glass bottles at people. She grabbed the guy who laid her out by the throat before he hit her.

All these Leftards and RadFems like to talk about gender differences being a social construct and a woman being equal to any man, but when some rabid crotch tries to get froggy with a guy and he defends himself they all get pissed off for "hitting a girl". Sorry bitch, but if you're going to try to assault someone then you'd better be prepared to get your ass decked. Everyone has a right to defend themselves and punching some cooze in the face when she's attacking you is NOT the same thing as beating a woman for mounting off or having dinner late.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

You seem angry


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 18, 2017)

Staffy said:


> OP's whiteknighting because of the tits



Could be the hairy vag. Maybe he's into the whole dirty hippie with flappy pussy lips look.



dacote said:


> You seem angry



oh shit, it was a ruse cruise all along and you were just trolling all of us!!!!


----------



## Ol' Slag (Apr 18, 2017)

Real talk.

I reported this fuck back when he was shitting up the other thread. I didn't want to watch the train-wreck.

Unfortunately, this stupid fuck let off the brakes and went full steam ahead.

Shine on you autistic fuck.


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jackass RN said:


> It's always okay to hit a woman, regardless of her holding a weapon, because you can't assume they're a woman and women are equal anyways because feminism.



Hey, if liberal women wanna be treated like men, then they gotta take the bad with the good.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Like to recap the gist of my argument here is that dude didn't have to throw that punch, he could have ducked, sidestepped, kept his distance from a woman who didn't stand a chance against him



"I would either step to one side or block it with an arm!"


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> oh shit, it was a ruse cruise all along and you were just trolling all of us!!!!


Nah, Dude in particular just seems like an angry dude.


----------



## Butta Face Lopez (Apr 18, 2017)

RomanesEuntDomus said:


> I recommend Hugo Boss. I mean, when you need fine threads for your personal army, accept no substitutes.


Why does the waiter get a more central position than Reinhard Heydrich


----------



## StillGullible (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Careful what you wish for I can tl;dr for days if I'm motivated.


Literally 2 hours later


dacote said:


> You seem angry


What happened to tl;dring for days?


----------



## Very Honest Content (Apr 18, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> The cops didn't stand down out of pure laziness.



What percentage of laziness was it then?  90%?  50%?

Cowardice was probably pretty prominent even with all the military grade shit they've stocked up on the last few administrations.



dacote said:


> You might have a point but the target on my back carries far more weight now than the (im)morality of punching skinny chicks in the face. The rest of this thread now is just gonna be a bloodletting and possibly an example of the futility of going against the grain here.
> 
> Like to recap the gist of my argument here is that dude didn't have to throw that punch, he could have ducked, sidestepped, kept his distance from a woman who didn't stand a chance against him, and he's at least as much of a fuckup as she is, yet she's the one being villified and that shit is backwards yo.



To be fair, if the camera had caught her kicking him in his micro-dick and nuts to drop him in one shot while he'd been playing the cuck in cuckolding pornography the lulz would be equal to greater on here, in my estimation.  When life hands the Emily's of the world lemons that they willingly went out to harvest of their own accord, the not just tough ones figure out how to sip that lemonade in a nice sunset locale.  If she continues to want to pretend she's a Tarantino film character, or a dollar store Hunger Games also ran or whatever is running through her degenerate mind, choose your opponent a little more strictly and exert much greater control over the variables, because she obviously hasn't thought them all through yet, would be my suggestion to her and those who recognize themselves in her current predicament.

Enjoy your debate thread though, it at least finally got that Bart Simpson molesting weirdo off the top of the sub so I'm glad to see you here, in a weird way . . . .


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2017)

Very Honest Content said:


> What percentage of laziness was it then?  90%?  50%?
> 
> Cowardice was probably pretty prominent even with all the military grade shit they've stocked up on the last few administrations.



Try like 20% at the most.

I don't think you quite get it.  The UC system is basically just an arm of Sacramento by this point.  Every administrator at UC Berkeley is paid by tax dollars allocated to them by State Congress and other bureaucrats in Brown's office.  UC police are almost always thirty-year men who transferred from a big city like LA or San Jose and just want an easy few years before retirement or dumbass rookies who couldn't get hired on a real police force.  They'll do whatever the Chancellor tells them to, which in this case was almost certainly "observe and wait."


----------



## Kibitokai (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> You seem angry


And you're stupid to think that an ugly woman wanting to cause violence doesn't deserve to get punched


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Leave Emily alone!



Hey dude I bet if you keep white knighting she'll cuck her boyfriend for you out of gratitude. Keep fighting the good fight.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

Very Honest Content said:


> When life hands the Emily's of the world lemons that they willingly went out to harvest of their own accord, the not just tough ones figure out how to sip that lemonade in a nice sunset locale.  If she continues to want to pretend she's a Tarantino film character, or a dollar store Hunger Games also ran or whatever is running through her degenerate mind, choose your opponent a little more strictly and exert much greater control over the variables, because she obviously hasn't thought them all through yet, would be my suggestion to her and those who recognize themselves in her current predicament.
> 
> Enjoy your debate thread though, it at least finally got that Bart Simpson molesting weirdo off the top of the sub so I'm glad to see you here, in a weird way . . . .



Look I agree, the 'left' is a massive clusterfuck of idiocy right now and I wish it would go away. But this reasoning here is what I'm talking about - you're basically equating an individual with the wider movement, and so her getting hurt seems like the movement getting hurt, for the movement's crimes. But on the individual level this incident is just woman beating, and glorifying that in the name of a political agenda.. do I need to finish the sentence?

'They think it's okay to punch richard spencer so it's great when they get punched' no that is escalation it leads to more violence.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Like to recap the gist of my argument here is that dude didn't have to throw that punch, he could have ducked, sidestepped, kept his distance from a woman who didn't stand a chance against him, and he's at least as much of a fuckup as she is, yet she's the one being villified and that shit is backwards yo.



He could have done that to someone coming at him with the intent of causing harm, but instead he exercised his legal right to self defense.


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Apr 18, 2017)

I agree with dacote. Women are weak and incapable of making sound decisions. It's why it took them so long to learn how to vote. They are a valued resource that needs to be protected even when they make poor decisions. The man shouldn't be held by the same standards because he's a man who should know better. He's competent so the crime is just as bad, if not worse. Like when you touch a tarded girl even though she's legal and they don't even seem super downsy.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

AnOminous said:


> He could have done that to someone coming at him with the intent of causing harm, but instead he exercised his legal right to self defense.


Or to phrase it another way he siezed the opportunity to punch a woman in the face legally.


----------



## Particle Bored (Apr 18, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Try like 20% at the most.
> 
> I don't think you quite get it.  The UC system is basically just an arm of Sacramento by this point.  Every administrator at UC Berkeley is paid by tax dollars allocated to them by State Congress and other bureaucrats in Brown's office.  UC police are almost always thirty-year men who transferred from a big city like LA or San Jose and just want an easy few years before retirement or dumbass rookies who couldn't get hired on a real police force.  They'll do whatever the Chancellor tells them to, which in this case was almost certainly "observe and wait."


Yeah, this was an ordered stand down. Check the tone on the guy in the car.


----------



## anephric (Apr 18, 2017)

The only thing I took away from this is that she's awful but he's way worse.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

Batman VS Tony Danza said:


> I agree with dacote. Women are weak and incapable of making sound decisions. It's why it took them so long to learn how to vote. They are a valued resource that needs to be protected even when they make poor decisions. The man shouldn't be held by the same standards because he's a man who should know better. He's competent so the crime is just as bad, if not worse. Like when you touch a tarded girl even though she's legal and they don't even seem super downsy.


Pretty much yeah. I'm all for equality but against the notion of equivalance.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Like to recap the gist of my argument here is that dude didn't have to throw that punch, he could have ducked, sidestepped, kept his distance from a woman who didn't stand a chance against him, and he's at least as much of a fuckup as she is, yet she's the one being villified and that shit is backwards yo.


What you seem to be misinterpreting here is you expected him to be a gentleman.  Sure he could have done things differently but the focal point here is he didn't; he was there, assessed the situation and decided to act accordingly to his own impulses.  Doesn't matter who he is or why he did it.  In the end he punch someone and it was caught on tape.
Now Are you bitching about this because this was recorded and you're hoping standing up for Moldilocks will get you some of that hairburger?  Do you defend all the other weak, helpless women out there getting the shit beat of of them in abusive relationships not caught on camera?
No?
Then shut the fuck up, nerd.



dacote said:


> Or to phrase it another way he siezed the opportunity to punch a woman in the face legally.


I'm pretty sure its not _illegal_ to punch women.


----------



## Cthulu (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Pretty much yeah. I'm all for equality but against the notion of equivalance.


JFC dude you should have let this alone a llloooonnnngggggggg time ago...like 8 pages ago


----------



## MrTroll (Apr 18, 2017)

MasterDisaster said:


> Do you defend all the other weak, helpless women out there getting the shit beat of of them in abusive relationships?



Only if they have enough body hair to gross out Chewbacca. Some dudes have weird fetishes, man.


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Or to phrase it another way he siezed the opportunity to punch a woman in the face legally.


This is wording I'm doing to use to make an apologist argument for the next black kid that gets gunned down while he was standing around doin nuffin. Oh my god, my sides.


----------



## ConcernedAnon (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Pretty much yeah. I'm all for equality but against the notion of equivalance.



And now it all makes sense.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

lol I don't mean I'm literally agreeing with the hyperbole, just that with power comes responsibility, in this context the power was purely physical and he had far more of it.


----------



## Cthulu (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> lol I don't mean I'm literally agreeing with the hyperbole, just that with power comes responsibility, in this context the power was purely physical and he had far more of it.


So you like a sub? How often do you get pegged?


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Pretty much yeah. I'm all for equality but against the notion of equivalance.



So, what would you do if some crazy woman was coming at you with a broken glass bottle? Would you try to restrain her? I'd love to see how that would go down on camera, personally!


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> lol I don't mean I'm literally agreeing with the hyperbole, just that with power comes responsibility, in this context the power was purely physical and he had far more of it.



What is this Uncle Ben shit.


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> in this context the power was purely physical and he had far more of it.


What if the scenario was instead she had a tank and he had a helicopter? What's the power dynamic there?


----------



## Tranhuviya (Apr 18, 2017)

In a fight, you fight to win, no matter the opponent. If this means punching the shit out of a smaller girl, so be it.


----------



## HY 140 (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> 1. She's pretty


buddy she has dreadlocks that look like fucking moldy ramen noodles, if thats pretty to you than i'd hate to see what you think is ugly


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> What if the scenario was instead she had a tank and he had a helicopter? What's the power dynamic there?


That's kill or be killed. This wasn't that.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Or to phrase it another way he siezed the opportunity to punch a woman in the face legally.



He wasn't the one charging at her.


----------



## HY 140 (Apr 18, 2017)

CanofSoda said:


> So, what would you do if some crazy woman was coming at you with a broken glass bottle? Would you try to restrain her? I'd love to see how that would go down on camera, personally


he'd pry just let her use the broken bottle on him tbph


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 18, 2017)

Dicaprio Delorean said:


> he'd pry just let her use the broken bottle on him tbph



Maybe he's a masochist.


----------



## crunchysalty (Apr 18, 2017)

Dacote sure scored some dank tism points today!


----------



## Cthulu (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> That's kill or be killed. This wasn't that.


So a person doesn't have the right to defend themselves? So you'd just take the ass beating?


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Look I agree, the 'left' is a massive clusterfuck of idiocy right now and I wish it would go away. But this reasoning here is what I'm talking about - you're basically equating an individual with the wider movement, and so her getting hurt seems like the movement getting hurt, for the movement's crimes. But on the individual level this incident is just woman beating, and glorifying that in the name of a political agenda.. do I need to finish the sentence?
> 
> 'They think it's okay to punch richard spencer so it's great when they get punched' no that is escalation it leads to more violence.



Retaliation isn't always escalation, often times, when done in an overwhelming sense, it actually calms shit down as it asserts dominance. While I agree that popping a lady in the face is not to my tastes, if she's trying to cause me or mine grave injury or death, I'd put her down the same as I would a rabid dog. 

Antifa came in to this thing armed and ignoring checkpoints that the conservatives and alt-rights did go through, so it wasn't equal ground in terms of capabilities, but the conservatives correctly guessed that these attackers were cowardly and pushed their initiative. The Antifa's broke and fled, and Emily got wrecked trying to get her scalps, same as a fresh Muhj recruit getting iced on his first attempt to repel the Western invaders by charging up to the FOB blasting his AK at the gate guards. Fact is extremism sucks no matter what direction it goes, but this time the right side of the aisle gets moral superiority because they didn't show up to fight, they showed up to talk and defend their rights to do so, not hamper another person's ability.

This is America, there are few things more sacred than the First Amendment, but the left needs to realize *Freedom of Speech* *isn't* _Freedom from Speech_


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 18, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> So a person doesn't have the right to defend themselves?


only in tank vs helicopter scenarios, which is what this was IMO.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Apr 18, 2017)

I don't want to pick a side between oh so fashionable neo-anarchists and the tedious alt right goosesteppers.  But when you associate yourself with wanna-be revolutionaries who hope to stick it to the man with brickbats and Guy Fawkes masks, expect to become a target especially when everyone is color coordinated in black and red.  Emma Goldman would've sported a shiner with pride and quiet defiance.  What's this hairy chick's problem?  Shit went down, you get a new hashtag to share.

Stitches for everyone.  No one gets left out.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 18, 2017)

This dude is basically just being honest about what sjws/ANTFA really want. A world in which they're free to viciously attack their critics while their enemies are not allowed to fight back.

Also


----------



## NobleGreyHorse (Apr 18, 2017)

This thread is silly. "And she's not only as hairy as Chewbacca, she's that strong too, and had she not taken the punch, she would have ripped a swath of terror through the crowd like a kaiju." At what point do lawyers give up trying to establish someone's intent or state of mind? She was there to fight and got clocked quickly. If she can't dodge, she's clearly a shitty streetfighter. Major threat? Or today's goofball?


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

Cthulhu said:


> So a person doesn't have the right to defend themselves? So you'd just take the ass beating?


Dunno how you got that from what I posted. Was it just a ploy to make me put up a wall of text nobody will read?


----------



## Cthulu (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Dunno how you got that from what I posted. Was it just a ploy to make me put up a wall of text nobody will read?


You've done a fine job putting up 8 pages of sperg. You don't need my help fam.


----------



## Poor Choices (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Dunno how you got that from what I posted. Was it just a ploy to make me put up a wall of text nobody will read?


If we deal with Jaimas posts we'll read yours too, you stupid cuck.


----------



## Positron (Apr 18, 2017)

Don't be a chauvinist pig; tell her to come here and defend herself.


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Dunno how you got that from what I posted. Was it just a ploy to make me put up a wall of text nobody will read?



You still didn't answer my question, btw.



CanofSoda said:


> So, what would you do if some crazy woman was coming at you with a broken glass bottle? Would you try to restrain her? I'd love to see how that would go down on camera, personally!


----------



## SaladV (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Was it just a ploy to make me put up a wall of text nobody will read?


yes


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> This is America, there are few things more sacred than the First Amendment, but the left needs to realize *Freedom of Speech* *isn't* _Freedom from Speech_



The antifas and their sympathizers have a really obnoxious belief Freedom of Speech doesn't count if you're inciting violence.  Of course, this is the exact logic every police state has ever used to ban books and imprison people for speaking their minds.

The worst are the ones who use the "shouting _fire_ in a crowded theater" hypothetical to justify curbing speech.  Problem with that logic is lying to create panic is objectively different than saying something controversial or even downright nasty.


----------



## nad7155 (Apr 18, 2017)

NobleGreyHorse said:


> This thread is silly.



Some attention whore tard who wants the attention of a site that mocks tards.





dacote said:


> Dunno how you got that from what I posted



I hear bleach is tasty.

You suck.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 18, 2017)

CWCIKI forums 2013 ~ People actually have to do research and seek out lolcows.
Kiwi Farms 2017 ~ R3tards come here of their own free will to make asses of themselves.

#currentyear.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

CanofSoda said:


> You still didn't answer my question, btw.


I've already been called an internet black belt, this road does not lead to new pastures


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 18, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> The antifas and their sympathizers have a really obnoxious belief Freedom of Speech doesn't count if you're inciting violence.  Of course, this is the exact logic every police state has ever used to ban books and imprison people for speaking their minds.
> 
> The worst are the ones who use the "shouting _fire_ in a crowded theater" hypothetical to justify curbing speech.  Problem with that logic is lying to create panic is objectively different than saying something controversial or even downright nasty.




Which is why even if I don't completely agree with the alt-right, I sure as hell respect the fact that they're willing to take a post on the wall to defend their freedoms


----------



## MrTroll (Apr 18, 2017)

Poor Choices said:


> If we deal with Jaimas posts we'll read yours too, you stupid cuck.



Speak for yourself. Jaimas is a fellow woman-hating neo-Nazi internet terrorist so it's worth my time to read his 25,000-word dissertations insightful, reasonable-length posts. Comrade dacote's, not so much.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

TiggerNits said:


> Retaliation isn't always escalation, often times, when done in an overwhelming sense, it actually calms shit down as it asserts dominance. While I agree that popping a lady in the face is not to my tastes, if she's trying to cause me or mine grave injury or death, I'd put her down the same as I would a rabid dog.
> 
> Antifa came in to this thing armed and ignoring checkpoints that the conservatives and alt-rights did go through, so it wasn't equal ground in terms of capabilities, but the conservatives correctly guessed that these attackers were cowardly and pushed their initiative. The Antifa's broke and fled, and Emily got wrecked trying to get her scalps, same as a fresh Muhj recruit getting iced on his first attempt to repel the Western invaders by charging up to the FOB blasting his AK at the gate guards. Fact is extremism sucks no matter what direction it goes, but this time the right side of the aisle gets moral superiority because they didn't show up to fight, they showed up to talk and defend their rights to do so, not hamper another person's ability.
> 
> This is America, there are few things more sacred than the First Amendment, but the left needs to realize *Freedom of Speech* *isn't* _Freedom from Speech_


An eye for an eye will make the whole world blind


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2017)

MrTroll said:


> Speak for yourself. Jaimas is a fellow woman-hating neo-Nazi internet terrorist so it's worth my time to read his 25,000-word dissertations insightful, reasonable-length posts. Comrade dacote's, not so much.


Wait, I thought Jaimas was a cuck and liberal moralfag who turned his back on gamers to appease his SJW masters at the Farms.



dacote said:


> An eye for an eye will make the whole world blind


Yeah, nah, nigga.  I'm never gonna begrudge people for not letting themselves get marched in front of the firing squads.


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> I've already been called an *internet black belt*, this road does not lead to new pastures





I'm sure your internet karate skills aren't going to save you from being shanked by a psychobitch, you fucking autist.


----------



## MrTroll (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> An eye for an eye will make the whole world blind



Other things that can cause blindness include: glass bottles being brandished as weapons.


----------



## Ravana (Apr 18, 2017)

I only debate on skype, the true man's fighting grounds


----------



## Very Honest Content (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Look I agree, . . . But this reasoning here is what I'm talking about - you're basically equating an individual with the wider movement, and so her getting hurt seems like the movement getting hurt, for the movement's crimes. But on the individual level this incident is just woman beating, and glorifying that in the name of a political agenda.. do I need to finish the sentence?
> 
> 'They think it's okay to punch richard spencer so it's great when they get punched' no that is escalation it leads to more violence.



I'm not equating violence on any side really, both sides of the horseshoe that got tossed here equally deserve a legal hammering into the ground I think, plus some resignations from civil servants are in order, but I won't be holding my breath for those to occur.  I'm just pointing out my belief that Emily's gender and political affiliation and personal appearance in her teenage hairy modeling paydays being mocked at this site in the wake of this is at best coincidental to humanities eagerness to gawk at violence wherever it occurs and is documented for later mass consumption.  Her cognitive dissonance at work on display through her publicly posted social media leading up to the flashpoint during the rally is just making it funnier in an ironic hindsight way.  It happened and it's being discussed, if that qualifies as 'glorifying' it's a pretty loose definition of the term for how I read through the thread.  My estimations are just that though so they could be miscalculating the general tenor of the thread as I haven't re-read its entirity since it was started over the weekend.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Wait, I thought Jaimas was a cuck and liberal moralfag who turned his back on gamers to appease his SJW masters at the Farms.
> 
> 
> Yeah, nah, nigga.  I'm never gonna begrudge people for not letting themselves get marched in front of the firing squads.


95 pound female college student who probably doesn't know how to form a fist =/= firing squad.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 18, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> The antifas and their sympathizers have a really obnoxious belief Freedom of Speech doesn't count if you're inciting violence.



That was the earliest justification for it as "no-platforming" when that malignant idea was spreading through academia.  Of course, it did not stop there.  Now, they have gone fully batshit and merely disagreeing with them literally IS violence.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 18, 2017)

Ravana said:


> I only debate on skype, the true man's fighting grounds



So what you slap people with a mousepad when you challenge them to duels?


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> An eye for an eye will make the whole world blind


Wanna know what's blind? Justice. Which was served that day.


----------



## John Furrman (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> An eye for an eye will make the whole world blind


Get out of here with your moral high-horsing. You're on a rumor mill forum and you seem to have lost sight of that fact.



AnOminous said:


> That was the earliest justification for it as "no-platforming" when that malignant idea was spreading through academia. Of course, it did not stop there. Now, they have gone fully batshit and merely disagreeing with them literally IS violence.


Disagreeing with them is worse than violence, it is literally rape.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

Glorification. You tend to filter it out after a while but when all the jokes consistently go in one direction it's easy to call a trend


entropyseekswork said:


> Wanna know what's blind? Justice. Which was served that day.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 18, 2017)

Thread theme. (bonus points for the song being song by a literal Neo Nazi)


----------



## Lesbian Sleepover (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm not particularly celebrating it, however, actions always have consequences.  She went looking for a fight.  While the chap she got clocked by probably figured out she was a girl but perhaps was so wound up didn't expect to be touched.  Fight or Flight kicked in and poof. I'm not approving of hitting a lady. Then again, would you shoot a child that ISIS strapped a bomb to? It's just one of those things that compiles at the runtime of the moment--you don't know how you'd react.

It's a victory in the sense that it will send a message to people who want to cause trouble not to.  And those who want to be peaceful and protest etc will now who not to associate with.

And yes I am someone who leans right on most things.  I don't think all these swell KiwiFarmers all mostly alt-right. I see a mix of politics here.  But I think we are all mostly people who are sick of the shit in general.


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 18, 2017)

John Furrman said:


> Disagreeing with them is worse than violence, it is literally rape.



YOUR ARGUMENTS AND OPPOSING OPINIONS ARE RAPING ME!!!! REEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Glorification. You tend to filter it out after a while but when all the jokes consistently go in one direction it's easy to call a trend


lol are you unaware that justice and glory are portrayed as going hand in hand?


----------



## StillGullible (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Glorification. You tend to filter it out after a while but when all the jokes consistently go in one direction it's easy to call a trend


"Filter it out after a while," so basically "I'm not listening?"


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 18, 2017)

Holy shit this thread is still going on.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> lol are you unaware that justice and glory are portrayed as going hand in hand?


What? Read the post again in context


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 18, 2017)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> Holy shit this thread is still going on.


----------



## sbm1990 (Apr 18, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


>



@dacote


----------



## Very Honest Content (Apr 18, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Try like 20% at the most.
> 
> I don't think you quite get it.  The UC system is basically just . . . do whatever the Chancellor tells them to, which in this case was almost certainly "observe and wait."



Well I've payed state taxes in California for a grand amount of time so I kind of do quite get it, but 1/5 cowardice is still pretty statistically significant when you add in the lack of accountability and real leadership from the photo op fillers at the top cashing the big tax funded paychecks.


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 18, 2017)

Since this thread is total shit anyway, while I was looking for the right statue of justice I also found this totally based version of her with a shotgun and it lead to an article on a site I already like about how based Zimmerman was for killing Trayvon.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2017)

Very Honest Content said:


> Well I've payed state taxes in California for a grand amount of time so I kind of do quite get it, but 1/5 cowardice is still pretty statistically significant when you add in the lack of accountability and real leadership from the photo op fillers at the top cashing the big tax funded paychecks.


I thought your point was the cops are lazy, not cowardly.  Which they definitely are, considering they just sat and watched a fucking street brawl happen all because Janet Napolitano hates Trump voters.


----------



## heathercho (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> 95 pound female college student who probably doesn't know how to form a fist =/= firing squad.



You're over simplifying it to suit your narrartive. She was dressed like a man ready for combat, she was engaging in combatance and she lost. Pure and simple.
You keep using her gender as an emotive plea but when some black clad dreadlocked thing is coming at you, in this day and age how do you even know she was a female? The guy didn't have the benefit of her filthy snatch pix to decided before he defended himself.

Fact is if she was the one who glassed him and he didn't fight back you'd not give a shit because it'd just fit the natural order of things.
Where was your concern for females when Antifa were hitting them with chunks of wood, glass and pepper spraying right in the face of female Trump supporters? 

Besides seeing her face meet his fist and those dreadlocks fly is pretty hilarious and that's what matters.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 18, 2017)

may as well rename this thread "make dacote's negrates exceed his posrates"


----------



## StillGullible (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> What? Read the post again in context


There's no point. You'll just give us more bullshit. And before you claim I'm ad hominem-ing you, remember, you're the one who said...


dacote said:


> You tend to filter it out after a while but when all the jokes consistently go in one direction it's easy to call a trend


So, don't mind us if we don't want to play your little game.


----------



## dacote (Apr 18, 2017)

Lurker said:


> may as well rename this thread "make dacote's negrates exceed his posrates"


There's a way to go yet but man they are flying in


----------



## autism420 (Apr 18, 2017)

Kill all women.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> There's a way to go yet but man they are flying in



they're flying in just like that dude's fist flew into that chick's face


----------



## Very Honest Content (Apr 18, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I thought your point was the cops are lazy, not cowardly.  Which they definitely are, considering they just sat and watched a fucking street brawl happen all because Janet Napolitano hates Trump voters.



My point was both went hand in hand, but good catch anyway.

The video of the guy asking why the squad car with at least three uniformed officers was refusing to intercede despite witnessing crimes being committed within their sight is the real outrage to me, did he ever go and ask the public information office for their committee approved justification for abandoning their reason for being during the fiasco?


----------



## nad7155 (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> There's a way to go yet but man they are flying in



I get it.

Seeing some of these people sperging at you is very telling about people on here.


----------



## HY 140 (Apr 18, 2017)

damn almost to 10 pages already


----------



## Really makes you thunk (Apr 18, 2017)

Ruin said:


> Thread theme. (bonus points for the song being song by a literal Neo Nazi)


Dunno, the first song from this seems slightly more appropriate:


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2017)

Very Honest Content said:


> My point was both went hand in hand, but good catch anyway.
> 
> The video of the guy asking why the squad car with at least three uniformed officers was refusing to intercede despite witnessing crimes being committed within their sight is the real outrage to me, did he ever go and ask the public information office for their committee approved justification for abandoning their reason for being during the fiasco?


In some fairness, three guys can't do much about a full-fledged street brawl.  If they'd gone in, they would've achieved nothing and would've just put themselves in a lot of danger.  What they should've done is called in for backup so thirty cops in gear could show up and march down the street.  At this point it was a riot, and the police have procedures for that.  Shame they didn't use them.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (Apr 18, 2017)

Honestly, the chucklefuck probably didn't even know he was hitting a she-beast. Everyone was probably amped up because of the way the protest was going, then someone dressed like a trendy anarchist rushes him with a bottle. I don't think it's much of a leap to say he instinctively responded by punching her in her unwashed face. 




Replicant Sasquatch said:


> I thought your point was the cops are lazy, not cowardly.  Which they definitely are, considering they just sat and watched a fucking street brawl happen all because Janet Napolitano hates Trump voters.



I don't have the source on hand, but I read an article where a cop said they didn't do anything because they caught shit from getting involved in a BLM protest awhile back. I would take it with a grain of salt though, it seemed more like they were making an excuse for not doing anything.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2017)

Cyber Bowling said:


> I don't have the source on hand, but I read an article where a cop said they didn't do anything because they caught shit from getting involved in a BLM protest awhile back. I would take it with a grain of salt though, it seemed more like they were making an excuse for not doing anything.


I've met a lot of UC cops (in situations where I'm not in trouble) and this sounds like something they'd say.  I normally really like police officers but those guys are almost always a joke.


----------



## Taily Puff (Apr 18, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> In some fairness, three guys can't do much about a full-fledged street brawl.  If they'd gone in, they would've achieved nothing and would've just put themselves in a lot of danger.  What they should've done is called in for backup so thirty cops in gear could show up and march down the street.  At this point it was a riot, and the police have procedures for that.  Shame they didn't use them.



I think most reasonable people agree this shit shouldn't be happening in the first place.  Violent public temper tantrums are not how you resolve differences in a quality civilization.  The riots should be shut down, and if they keep happening they should be cut off at the root before they can get out of control.

Of course that that doesn't mean banning public speakers from saying words people find uncomfortable. That's also not how you solve problems.

(Also rolling over and giving up because the person who resorted to violence against you has a pair of tits is also an unacceptable solution)


----------



## I_Am_Honor_Roll (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Why is that is it because KF is a bastion of alt-right circle jerking? Serious question.


For some, yes; for others, no.

But when someone wanders in here taking themselves too seriously, we'll all join hands and tear him apart.


----------



## PT 404 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm gonna say that dude should have decked her twice.


----------



## Somsnosa (Apr 18, 2017)

What did you hope to accomplish by coming here and say this


----------



## Particle Bored (Apr 18, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> In some fairness, three guys can't do much about a full-fledged street brawl.  If they'd gone in, they would've achieved nothing and would've just put themselves in a lot of danger.  What they should've done is called in for backup so thirty cops in gear could show up and march down the street.  At this point it was a riot, and the police have procedures for that.  Shame they didn't use them.


Oh there were more police. They put on something of a show early, before Antifa moved to the street, but at that point they totally pulled back.








 

This pic below was after pretty much all the melee had wound down:


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> 1. She's pretty
> 2. That's a grown man punching a woman in the face, whichever way you slice it
> 3. She's pretty.
> 
> ...


1. You're autistic.
2. You're autistic.
3. You're thirsty and autistic.
Also we are not in Tumblr let the reality commence.
wew nice arguments my dude


----------



## Mrs Paul (Apr 18, 2017)

What happens:  one group of assholes starts arguing with another group of assholes.  Asshole A decides to make things physical, and then when Asshole B fights back, it's Asshole B's fault, because Asshole A is a woman.  Correct?





Replicant Sasquatch said:


> The antifas and their sympathizers have a really obnoxious belief Freedom of Speech doesn't count if you're inciting violence.  Of course, this is the exact logic every police state has ever used to ban books and imprison people for speaking their minds.



Technically, it doesn't count.  Depending on how you're inciting violence -- like if you're directly instructing people to go out and burn down a building, or assassinate someone, you can indeed be arrested.  (Like I call up my neighbor and threaten to kill him -- that shit is illegal)  BUT, I believe it has to be very specific and direct.


----------



## Jaimas (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> 1. She's pretty
> 2. That's a grown man punching a woman in the face, whichever way you slice it
> 3. She's pretty.



1. She has the nickname "Moldylocks," and that seems as good a description as any for her appearance. Her nudes make her look filthy.

2. No, it's a case of a woman fiending for a fight, going on about how she was going to "bring back 100 scalps," was technically armed, rushed into the fray, got decked by a manlet, very bravely ran away, immediately fired up a crowdfunding campaign to pay for medical expenses for injuries she never received, and is a perfect example of the sort of literal whore that only exists because of Social Justice. The manlet being a jackass is irrelevant compared to how fucking amazing this is.

3. This just makes you look like a Pre-Dyne Thirstposter.



dacote said:


> Also we are not in beauty parlour let the whiteknighting commence.










dacote said:


> Why are you fags celebrating violence against women? That's the kind of thing sjw's would do. I thought we were supposed to be taking the moral high ground and shit, rather than being exactly what they say we are.



We're celebrating someone fucking themselves up. There is nothing more celebrated on this forum.



dacote said:


> Leave Emily alone!



 Growl, human.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 18, 2017)

If OP loathes himself for being born a dude I think I can make a guess or pinpoint who this guy is on ZDoom forums.


----------



## breadandcircuses (Apr 18, 2017)

Can we just declare this fag's thirstposting thread halal and move it to the regular lolcow forum yet?


----------



## Zach_Kun (Apr 18, 2017)

why is this a thread again?


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Apr 18, 2017)

Zach_Kun said:


> why is this a thread again?


harmless funposting


----------



## Taily Puff (Apr 18, 2017)

Zach_Kun said:


> why is this a thread again?



Because feeling self righteous outrage at people who are dumber than you is better than being bored.

Same reason the site is a thing really.


----------



## crunchysalty (Apr 18, 2017)

nad7155 said:


> I get it.
> 
> Seeing some of these people sperging at you is very telling about people on here.


This thread's a sped holding pen. What do you expect?



Zach_Kun said:


> why is this a thread again?


Shitposter's gotta shitpost.


----------



## BF 388 (Apr 18, 2017)

If you're a fully grown adult and you're going to throw a punch or violently hit someone with an object, then I'd say it's reasonable to expect the person you're assaulting to retaliate in like manner.

TLDR: sped1 hits sped2, sped 2 hits sped1 = laughs for all. 

Now, can we get back to more interesting things?


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 18, 2017)

Jesus said:


> Now, can we get back to more interesting things?


No.


----------



## John Furrman (Apr 18, 2017)

breadandcircuses said:


> Can we just declare this fag's thirstposting thread halal and move it to the regular lolcow forum yet?


OP isn't that interesting.  What do we really know about him other than he is habitually a white knight? We all love a good halaling but you should probably keep your dick in your pants for now


----------



## BF 388 (Apr 18, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> No.



Okay.


----------



## Zach_Kun (Apr 18, 2017)

Crass_and_Champ said:


> harmless funposting





Taily Puff said:


> Because feeling self righteous outrage at people who are dumber than you is better than being bored.
> 
> Same reason the site is a thing really.





crunchysalty said:


> Shitposter's gotta shitpost.


Oh ok I don't really care anymore but thanks anyways ily


----------



## DuskEngine (Apr 18, 2017)

just make a thread about the Nazi dude


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> Why is that is it because KF is a bastion of alt-right circle jerking? Serious question.



Hi.  Liberal, feminist, childhood domestic abuse survivor.  I still don't agree with you.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 18, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> Hi.  Liberal, feminist, childhood domestic abuse survivor.  I still don't agree with you.


/pol/tard false flag


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 18, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> /pol/tard false flag



I get a flag?  Is it pretty colors?


----------



## Ruin (Apr 18, 2017)

This thread has terminal aids.


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 18, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> I get a flag?  Is it pretty colors?


yeah 
https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/04/0d/17/040d1704ebc7b8120b83e8f32bbb2391.jpg


----------



## TiggerNits (Apr 18, 2017)

dacote said:


> An eye for an eye will make the whole world blind


And pithy platitudes will make you sound like a community college twit


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 18, 2017)

entropyseekswork said:


> yeah
> https://sneed-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/04/0d/17/040d1704ebc7b8120b83e8f32bbb2391.jpg



That's not the flag I was expecting.  Clearly I was being optimistic.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 18, 2017)

lol


----------



## Positron (Apr 18, 2017)

Jaimas said:


>



Pretty sure this bitch is no maiden.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Apr 18, 2017)

Positron said:


> Pretty sure this bitch is no maiden.



You can clearly see the lack of maidenhead on like 80% of her "work".


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Apr 19, 2017)

All of you who took Dacote's post seriously I am severely disappointed in you. You managed to go 11 pages debating a shitposter in an effort to show how smart you are. Sad!


----------



## DuskEngine (Apr 19, 2017)

wagglyplacebo said:


> All of you who took Dacote's post seriously I am severely disappointed in you. You managed to go 11 pages debating a shitposter in an effort to show how smart you are. Sad!



shut up communist cuck


----------



## Taily Puff (Apr 19, 2017)

wagglyplacebo said:


> All of you who took Dacote's post seriously I am severely disappointed in you. You managed to go 11 pages debating a shitposter in an effort to show how smart you are. Sad!



That's not fair.

Some of us showed we were far dumber than everyone realized.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 19, 2017)

@Broken Pussy 
@MysteriousStranger 
@Very Honest Content 
@Malodorous Merkin 
@Particle Bored 
@Varg Did Nothing Wrong 
@kcbbq 
@RomanesEuntDomus 
@entropyseekswork 
@pozilei 
@Cato 
@Cyber Bowling 
@Replicant Sasquatch 
@TrunksFromDragonballGT 
@captn_kettle 
@Sad Clown Shoe 
@KingOfPoland 
@Sperglord Dante 
@MarineN*423543 
@Calooby 
@Jackass RN 
@Staffy
@m0rnutz 
@NIA-DOA 2.0 
@The Dude 
@Kibitokai
@MasterDisaster 
@TiggerNits 
@Frozen Fishsticks 
@Ruin


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 19, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> @Broken Pussy
> @MysteriousStranger
> @Very Honest Content
> @Malodorous Merkin
> ...



You can't shame the shameless.  If anyone could, it definitely wouldn't be you.


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 19, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> You can't shame the shameless.  If anyone could, it definitely wouldn't be you.



Fix that gross necrotic cyst on your upper lip.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 19, 2017)

wagglyplacebo said:


> All of you who took Dacote's post seriously I am severely disappointed in you. You managed to go 11 pages debating a shitposter in an effort to show how smart you are. Sad!





Dynastia said:


> @Broken Pussy
> @MysteriousStranger
> @Very Honest Content
> @Malodorous Merkin
> ...


Fuck both of you.  Dacote is a moralfag libtard cuck and it's my duty as a proper RedPiller to face him on the internet battlefield.

The Kiwi Farms Ain't free.  The tree of free speech gotta be litterd with the neg ratings of Shitposters.  Waggley "I Hate My Life" Placebo aka FFS's sock is not my mod.  He is cuck and probably tranny as well D.  PEPE and trump not anita and HILLARY ok.  praise null


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 19, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> Fix that gross necrotic cyst on your upper lip.



Shouldn't you be off having sex in the Botanical Garden, or something?


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 19, 2017)

Replicant Sasquatch said:


> Fuck both of you.  Dacote is a moralfag libtard cuck and it's my duty as a proper RedPiller to face him on the internet battlefield.
> 
> The Kiwi Farms Ain't free.  The tree of free speech gotta be litterd with the neg ratings of Shitposters.  Waggley "I Hate My Life" Placebo aka FFS's sock is not my mod.  He is cuck and probably tranny as well D.  PEPE and trump not anita and HILLARY ok.  praise null



lol just take your shame like a man


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Apr 19, 2017)

Why is this back from Spergatory

MODS FIX THIS REEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## HG 400 (Apr 19, 2017)

Broken Pussy said:


> Shouldn't you be off having sex in the Botanical Garden, or something?



you've asked me that 50 times now and the answer is still "No, not until you stop standing around in there waiting for me".


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Apr 19, 2017)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Why is this back from Spergatory
> 
> MODS FIX THIS REEEEEEEEEEEE


Spergatory is for funny threads. This is just sad and I wanted you all to know how sad it was.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Apr 19, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> you've asked me that 50 times now and the answer is still "No, not until you stop standing around in there waiting for me".



You stop being so you and I'll stop getting on intercontinental flights in order to stalk you.  You know how women are.  The more you call us ugly, fat, and stupid, the less we can resist you.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 19, 2017)

hood LOLCOW said:


> Why is this back from Spergatory
> 
> MODS FIX THIS REEEEEEEEEEEE



Because your mother and father hate you.


----------



## Ruin (Apr 19, 2017)

So are we all just going to jerk each other off or what?


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2017)

Shitpost or not it was pretty lame

I thought it was a shitpost from the start but he really reminds me of a lonely whiteknight and given how the farms can somehow attract people who are being talked about via the power of autism, I thought that someone that was talked about just ended up here.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 19, 2017)

Staffy said:


> Shitpost or not it was pretty lame
> 
> I thought it was a shitpost from the start but he really reminds me of a lonely whiteknight and given how the farms can somehow attract people who are being talked about via the power of autism, I thought that someone that was talked about just ended up here.



Nah, he's just a thirsty motherfucker.
If he was a thirsty motherfucker we talked about and wound up here he'd have a verified/person of interest banner.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2017)

He's not really that much known here and I haven't even posted anything about the guy (at least directly til now). He's a lonely bearded guy
personified.







That whole thread there is a trainwreck too.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Apr 19, 2017)

Staffy said:


> He's not really that much known here and I haven't even posted anything about the guy (at least directly til now). He's a lonely bearded guy
> personified.
> 
> 
> ...


Why do people use personas/avatars they use on other sites?  Like that's the first thing the profile creator tells you not to do.


----------



## Staffy (Apr 19, 2017)

They dox themselves there a bit too with a selfie thread. That dude has a selfie and his avatar right now is based on his looks.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Apr 19, 2017)

Dynastia said:


> @Broken Pussy
> @MysteriousStranger
> @Very Honest Content
> @Malodorous Merkin
> ...



What is this "shame" you speak of?


----------



## RI 360 (Apr 19, 2017)

I got more white supremacy badges, idc.


----------



## dacote (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi I just wanted you all to know that you're fascist misogynists who should try harder to justify beating on chicks who wouldn't bang you.


----------

